
Automatic SDK Generation for GraphQL API - 0x142857
https://github.com/egoist/ideas/issues/12
======
nikolasburk
Check out `graphql-binding`: [https://github.com/dotansimha/graphql-
binding](https://github.com/dotansimha/graphql-binding)

